# Occupational ceiling:



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

I got the following through a forwarded mail:

_Here I have attached the latest Immigration round data.

With the recent Invitations round the following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:

Chemical and Materials Engineers (120 – 120)(233111-233112)
ICT Business & System Analysts (1800 - 1800) (26111 – 261112)
Electronic Engineers (480 – 480)(233411)

No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in these occupation groups, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest.

The below occupation has not yet reached its ceiling level, however 80% or more of the ceiling level has been reached:

Telecommunications Engineering Professionals (480-410)


_

Wanted to know the authencity of it. I am an electronics and communications engineer. How would it affect the application?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mangs, 

the content is authentic - lifted straight from the *SkillSelect *page, Reports Tab, Occupation Ceilings section. 

As for how it would affect your application: That depends. 

If you have already received an invitation to apply for a visa, it won't affect you at all. 
If you submitted your EOI and are currently waiting for an invite you _may_ get in. 
If your are still in the skills assessments, document gathering and IELTS sitting stages it will probably be very tight to get invited before the cap. 

However, it depends how many Telecommunications Engineering Professionals have or are going to submit an EOI in the next couple of weeks/months. Worst case: If your occupation reaches the ceiling you can't get an invite for a 189/190/489 visa until 1 July 2013. 

All the best and keeping my fingers crossed for you, 
Monika


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

mangs said:


> Wanted to know the authencity of it. I am an electronics and communications engineer. How would it affect the application?


check yourself:
SkillSelect
and inside, click on Occupation Ceilings

EDIT: Thanks Monika! Doubled the post, sorry


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

looking good for:

2621	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists	


Occupation ceiling	2400	

Invitations to 
18/02/2013 153


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> looking good for:
> 
> 2621	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists
> 
> ...


not still sure though if they have a quota for each occupation within the occupation group


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Goran said:


> not still sure though if they have a quota for each occupation within the occupation group


I think 2400 is for all THREE occupations, if you were to divide 2400 by 3 occupations it gives you 800 PER occupation - I'm just guessing.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I think 2400 is for all THREE occupations, if you were to divide 2400 by 3 occupations it gives you 800 PER occupation - I'm just guessing.


It means only a few SysAdmins from NSW were approved. SA's SysAdmin cap was reached. VIC sponsors ITSec and DBAs.

I was thinking NSW regulates approval for each occupation


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> not still sure though if they have a quota for each occupation within the occupation group


No, it's one quota for the whole group.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi espresso ,

I am new to this forum . I am planning for EA assessment ( Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 2633) . From Occupation Ceilings section I saw that Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 2633 is 80% filled .And I heard that it will take around 4 months for EA assessment . If so I may not be able to file EOI in 2012 - 13 list .

Any information on the chances of having Telecommunications Engineering Professionals in 2013 -14 list which publishing on 1st July . If not then there is no use of doing EA assessment now , right ?

From any sources can I get that information ?


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

I am Technical writer and my job code is 212415. Under skills select, job ceiling, I have this data:

2124	Journalists and Other Writers	1560	3

As mine is schedule 2 list, I must opt for SS. My agent was telling me that currently this occupation is offlist. Can anyone guide me on this. Under skills select the above is the data, but why is it offlist for the SS.

Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello everyone....I am waiting for July 2013 for the occupational ceilings to reset...
I belong to 2339...Other engineering professionals...
Do I need to apply for EOI from now itself? or wait for occupations to open in July???
What will be the chances of my occupation to be added in SOL list...please help...


----------

